# Amazon UHD plays in hd



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

Tivo set to 4k 60fps mode.
Amazon starts and switches resolution to 1080p
Playing uhd content tv reports he, not 4k...


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

4K Amazon is not active yet on Bolt.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Only Netflix and YouTube are currently 4K.


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

This is just me speculating, but I am not holding my breath for Amazon 4k either. They really seem into protecting their Fire TV brand with recent moves and holding their in house 4k exclusive to their own box (as far as streaming boxes go anyway) seems in line with doing things like coming up with excuses to remove competing boxes off Amazon.com.


----------



## Flyn (Feb 17, 2008)

Roku 4 just came out with Amazon 4k streaming (and is available via Amazon). They don't want to sell Apple TV and Chromecast, because then people give their money to Apple and Google if they want to rent a movie. Amazon wants to sell Fire TVs because it sells Prime subscriptions, which makes customers buy more stuff. Hopefully, Roku getting 4k Amazon video is a sign that TiVo can get it without too much delay, as no other external device had it prior to the new Fire TV.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

It's just a matter of time. Margret said it's coming, but she didn't share a timetable.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

does this work yet?


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Only Netflix and YouTube are currently 4K.


Simply amazing that after a year and a half, Amazon 4K is still not available. I understand it's pretty much up to amazon as to when this happens, but it is Tivo that has my money and at the very least they can communicate to their customers when this will happen, if ever. They haven't even so much as acknowledged this shortcoming on the Bolt.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

zubinh said:


> ...but it is Tivo that has my money...


As a Prime member, Amazon has some of my money as well. They deliver 4K video on the apps in my TV and my Roku Premiere+. They should do it on TiVo Bolt but it is up to them and TiVo may be completely ignorant of their plans. They recently updated the app without adding 4K ability (they did the same thing on Xbox One S).

If I were TiVo I'd be bugging Amazon and VUDU to add 4K on Bolt; its been 16 months since launch and still the only services with 4K video are Netflix and YouTube. Roku, on the other hand, have those two plus Amazon, VUDU, UltraFlix, FandangoNOW, Smithsonian Earth, ToonGoogles, CuriosityStream and TasteMade.

EDIT: Apparently there is some 4K video on Bolt from ToonGoogles.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

mikeyts said:


> As a Prime member, Amazon has some of my money as well. They deliver 4K video on the apps in my TV and my Roku Premiere+. They should do it on TiVo Bolt but it is up to them and TiVo may be completely ignorant of their plans. They recently updated the app without adding 4K ability (they did the same thing on Xbox One S).
> 
> If I were TiVo I'd be bugging Amazon and VUDU to add 4K on Bolt; its been 16 months since launch and still the only services with 4K video are Netflix and YouTube. Roku, on the other hand, have those two plus Amazon, VUDU, UltraFlix, FandangoNOW, Smithsonian Earth, ToonGoogles, CuriosityStream and TasteMade.
> 
> EDIT: Apparently there is some 4K video on Bolt from ToonGoogles.


VUDU could card less.. Nevermind a company the size of Tivo.. but if Companies the Size of Samsung/Sony cant get them to get UHD on there apps.. They laugh at Tivo


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

VUDU briefly had 4K video on TiVo Bolt; it was pulled about a week after I noticed it. I'm unsure as to why they haven't put it back but I'm hopeful that they will.


----------

